# Atherton's



## GraftonChic (May 19, 2007)

Who on here breeds the Atherton pythons and what are they like as snakes? They sure are nice to look at


----------



## hornet (May 19, 2007)

they are one of the most boring jungles i have seen, not many people here breed em, not much of a demand, they are agro and algo get big


----------



## Australis (May 19, 2007)

hornet said:


> they are one of the most boring jungles i have seen, not many people here breed em, not much of a demand, they are agro and algo get big



Thats, weird, Stone doesnt seem to have a problem moving them.


----------



## liasis (May 19, 2007)

Australis said:


> Thats, weird, Stone doesnt seem to have a problem moving them.


very true


----------



## grimbeny (May 19, 2007)

Oh thats intersting i didnt realise their were athertons that nicely coloured. Previously i had known athertons to be relatively un exciting. I was so wrong.


----------



## GraftonChic (May 19, 2007)

I saw a hatchie the other day, very nice coloured snake. Are they really agro?


----------



## Australis (May 19, 2007)

GraftonChic said:


> I saw a hatchie the other day, very nice coloured snake. Are they really agro?



No.


----------



## grimbeny (May 19, 2007)

I think its generally accepted that jungles r more agro than other carpets but their are always acceptions.


----------



## GreatSage (May 19, 2007)

I have seen some amazing Athertons, Strips, reduced paterns, so many variations and some of the best Black & gols I've seen. I have a pair and the female is a bit nuts but the male if fine.
Most I've seen are well tempered. They get big (mine are 6ft at 3 years).

They vary greatley in apperance, the biggest misconseption is that they are borring and bland!!!


----------



## stary boy (May 19, 2007)

i had two athertons that were lovely... not overly agro... bit every now and them but were hatchies... i love them and hornet, some would say your coastals are ugly??? its all about personal preference


----------



## GraftonChic (May 19, 2007)

What size enclosure do you keep them in?


----------



## GreatSage (May 19, 2007)

Mine are in a 4x2x2 enclosure


----------



## GraftonChic (May 19, 2007)

1 in that size?


----------



## ALLANA (May 19, 2007)

A common atherton jungle like our pair arn't the pretties of jungles but like everyone else said there is some stunners out there. Just don't expect to pay $200 for a stunner. We hope to breed our pair this year, ours are around 8ft and I think around 5yr old. Any snake can be agressive all my jungles are placid as yet my diamonds and bredli are nutty and will bite any given chance. My athertons are very flighty and I must admit I don't trust them 100% but that's more due to the size and the fact I've seen what they can do when they want to do some damage . Although I have never been bitten by them. A fully grown one will need a decent size enclosure and they like to climb and get up as high as they can (or mine do anyway).

Allana


----------



## hornet (May 19, 2007)

ok sorry, i was thinking what people refer to as "athertons" there are some stunners from the atherton tablelands but i wasnt aware thats what simon breeds, stary_boy, i never said they were ugly, i said the were boring in jungle terms, very coastal like and i love coastals, i never said i dislike athertons, please read my post properly. Another thing, yes coastals are also boring compared to jungles.


----------



## rockman (May 19, 2007)

hornet said:


> they are one of the most boring jungles i have seen, not many people here breed em, not much of a demand, they are agro and algo get big



Just curious , is your statement from experience ? , or just your opinion ? .
Some of the best marketed jungles are athertons or atherton crosses .
Always fun when someone shoots their mouth off before researching . LOL 
Cheers


----------



## hornet (May 19, 2007)

its from what i have seen, but honestly, i wasnt thinking of the black and gold athertons, was thinking of the large growing, coastal looking athertons


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 20, 2007)

hornet said:


> its from what i have seen, but honestly, i wasnt thinking of the black and gold athertons, was thinking of the large growing, coastal looking athertons


Good advice you gave, "read your post carefully", is that egg on your face.. :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (May 20, 2007)

like all carpet sp athertons can be plain or stunning, they are very variable.
Alot of the athertons out there are crossed with the low land jungles,( what i call true jungles ), to gain desirable traits, although some athertons can be just as nice anyway The main reason i refer to them as true jungles is that they are only found in or close to tropical rainforest, where as athertons can be found in a number of different habitats.
Correct me if im wrong but im pretty sure stones jungles are athertons x true jungles.


----------



## Retic (May 20, 2007)

This is an Atherton, it has no yellow on it and is one of my favourite Jungles.


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 20, 2007)

I like, I like...


----------



## swingonthespiral (May 20, 2007)

me too


----------



## GraftonChic (May 20, 2007)

yeah me too. I like the look of them but they get to big for me. Im only just getting used to my childrens hatchie. Here she is - Gabby


----------



## Retic (May 20, 2007)

Thanks, he is a beautiful snake. As has been said Athertons can be absolutely stunning and others can be very plain but I have seen plenty of other Jungles I wouldn't have in my collection. They do get bigger than other Jungles but no bigger than coastals for instance.


----------



## Jungleland (May 20, 2007)

*Variable spilota*

Yeah, They do varies a lot like other spilota, these two females are siblings(atherton locale) and apart from striped genes they don't look alike patten and colourwise  Could still change colour though as they are only 18 months old.

Regards,
Joel


----------



## GraftonChic (May 20, 2007)

Lovely, I really like them... WAY TOO BIG for me though 
Chicken that I am


----------



## Retic (May 20, 2007)

Lovely snakes Joel, as usual. The top one looks alot like one of mine.


----------



## darkangel (May 20, 2007)

they are really nice! i've been tossing up on whether to get a pair or not this season. guess i'll see what's available! what are the stripey one's worth as hatchies?


----------



## Retic (May 20, 2007)

If you don't mind the fact that they will get to coastal size they are a really nice Jungle. They do tend to have the typical Jungle attitude but they calm down over time.


----------



## Rosemary (May 20, 2007)

I have a 3 yr old girl and she is just the best. Never bites, very gentle, but on saying that I wouldnt get between her and a rodent at feed time. She loves her tucker. Have a hatchie to is growing very nicely


----------



## jimbo (May 20, 2007)

My first snake was an Atherton, never bitten and great to handle. 
Heres a nice pic of her..which doesnt really show her true colours.




And a normal pic


----------



## GraftonChic (May 20, 2007)

lovely


----------



## SnakePower (May 21, 2007)

I think that some of the best examples of jungles are Athertons! They like all others have so much variation to them. Look at the pic above, great looking banded form. Now here's a great example of a striped Atherton...




Of course they do get larger than some other locality of jungles, but with animals that look like these, who cares!!??
Cheers,
Zac.


----------

